
Python multiprocessing understanding logic behind `chunksize` – Stack Overflow - user32556
https://stackoverflow.com/a/54032744/11712282
======
PaulHoule
A fight I've had over and over again with folks is that I think chunking is
more fundamental to "using multiple cores to get work done faster" than most
of what people think is fundamental.

Even though it looks like an optimization, it's something you have to address
no matter what methods you use to control execution. This it makes sense to
plan for chunking at the very start because it is absolutely predictable that
you won't get a real speedup unless your workload is already chunked.

